# Balancing an Enclosed Environment



## villa029 (Nov 20, 2007)

I just made a switch from two 20w fluro to one 400w Metal Hallide w/ reflector in my apartment closet. After the first day I noticed my babies were burning with temperature around 95 F. I don't have a fan blowing and I'm looking to add one to the system. Will the fan actually decrease the temperature or will it only create wind? Should I rely on ventilation to fix my high temperature problem, or are there other methods?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 20, 2007)

villa029 said:
			
		

> I just made a switch from two 20w fluro to one 400w Metal Hallide w/ reflector in my apartment closet. After the first day I noticed my babies were burning with temperature around 95 F. I don't have a fan blowing and I'm looking to add one to the system. Will the fan actually decrease the temperature or will it only create wind? Should I rely on ventilation to fix my high temperature problem, or are there other methods?


 
You need to vent hot air out of the grow area up high, while supplying cooler intake air down low.

Just adding a fan to an enclosed grow area will only blow air around.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks that makes sense. I'm having trouble finding an economical ventilation system. I'll post on progress made and provide pics. What can I do besides dropping the temperature to fix the damage


----------



## villa029 (Nov 20, 2007)

What can I do to repair the high temp damage?


----------



## timdog4 (Nov 20, 2007)

the damage should undo itself once the temps are stabilized to an acceptable temperature.  I would definately leave the door open a little and get a fan asap until you get a ventilation system.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 20, 2007)

cause of the heat is the light.

only real option is to bite the bullet and buy a vented light hood.
Since you vent fresh air in and same air out, it wont' smell either.
then the ambient air in the closet should come down and level out.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 20, 2007)

That's exactly what I've done "leave the door open with a fan" pulling hot air out of the closet. What's the difference between this type of setup vs a 'ventilation system'...once custom and the other is pricier and premanufactured?

As a result of leaving the door cracked and a fan pulling air from inside out, I've noticed my humidity dropping from 65% to about 40%...what can I do to increase the humidity in my room?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 20, 2007)

your light is the source of the heat.

its a like a OVEN in the closet, and your light being the heating element.

if you use a light vent hood, the heat gets pull out the light and room
before it chance to heat up the closet.  Leaving your closet ambient 
temperature.

my Vented hood is on its way.  i got tired of messing with heat issue.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 20, 2007)

villa029 said:
			
		

> That's exactly what I've done "leave the door open with a fan" pulling hot air out of the closet. What's the difference between this type of setup vs a 'ventilation system'...once custom and the other is pricier and premanufactured?
> 
> As a result of leaving the door cracked and a fan pulling air from inside out, I've noticed my humidity dropping from 65% to about 40%...what can I do to increase the humidity in my room?


 
I don't get this... why r people always so worried about humidity in the grow room?... myself, I don't give a flying f... about humidity... just temperature.

if you are really worried about it being so dry and non-humid, do what I do... just spritz the plants every once in a while.

the problem with having a high humidity in a warm place, is bugs. my grow box... down in the basement... has a low temp (low 70's) and almost no humidity in it - as a result, I have had no bug problems, whatsoever. of course, it helps to keep the grow room very clean....

anyways... that is just my 1.5 cents worth....if u are smart, you'd just dismiss my comments as the ramblings of an older fool, like most people do  


happy trails


----------



## Hick (Nov 21, 2007)

I live in an _arid_ region. I don't believe I have "ever" had higher than 40% RH, more often 20 or less, and I manage to grow a few buds..


----------



## villa029 (Nov 21, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> cause of the heat is the light.
> 
> only real option is to bite the bullet and buy a vented light hood.
> Since you vent fresh air in and same air out, it wont' smell either.
> then the ambient air in the closet should come down and level out.


 
Wow this concept clicked just now. This is a great idea. I made a purchase of a reflector that had an open batwing design. Now that I tried that out and saw how hot it got...I was beginning to think it was impossible to have a light so close to plants canopies w/o burning them. Any ideas where I can purchase an economical air cooled reflector? Are there any specific features I should look for? To drop the temperature to appropriate levels I need to purchase a reflector w/ 4" or 6" inlet/outlets, the tubing, and two fans...right? I have no idea what type of fans I need, help.


----------



## villa029 (Nov 21, 2007)

These are a few pics I took if you look closely you can see the damage done by the lamp. I bought a cheap fan to move the air and leave the door cracked so hot air escapes.

Going back on the subject of temperature and ventilation. Is a vented hood a must to keep temperature right...I didn't think it was. What other methods do other growers use to keep the lamps heat from burning the leaves?

The plant on the right is believed to be 'Big Bud' and the one on the left w/ more heat damaged is 'Hollands Hope'. The one on the right is developing much quicker than 'Hollands Hope'.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 21, 2007)

go to www.HTGsupply.com im sure u will something there. Good Luck


----------

